# anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ?



## motech (Oct 2, 2004)

i just recently bought a great product, 
the neo ion from mp3yourcar.com
excellent product - powers my ipod, 
control it through the head unit . . .
i just have one problem and they told me about this b4 i bought it, 
some models of the newer golfs have a wheez problem when the engine is on . . .
basically u hear a little wheeze in the engine thruogh the speakers and it gets louder
as the rpm's get higher . . .
they told me if i get a ground loop it should take care of the problem, 
anyone have any experiance with this 
or any suggestions?
i have a 2004 golf 2.0 GLS (monsoon)
thanks guys
- motech


----------



## fandfurious88 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (motech)*

OK can't help w/ur prob but is the kit worth it? Looks good - plug into back of radio and looks easy. How hard is it to thread the iPod connector wire down (eg. to glovebox or to ash tray opening)?


----------



## xincorruptablex (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (motech)*

go to http://www.rcainput.com
click on installation accessories on the left. There are two type of noise reducers.
Hope this helps


----------



## motech (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (fandfurious88)*

hey, 
it plugs in the back of the car 
(in the trunk)
where the cd changer box would go . . .
mine was pre wired for this
i just plugged in the back, 
the wire is long enough to reach the front of the car, 
works great
its great!
: )
mp3yourcar.com


----------



## TerpDriver (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (motech)*

go to radio shack and buy a "ground loop isolator." It plugs in line with the audio input from your mp3 player. i use one for my XM roady and it completely eliminates all engine noise interference.
Ground Loop Isolator 

$16.99 Brand: RadioShack 
Catalog #: 270-054 
http://www.radioshack.com/prod...0-054










_Modified by TerpDriver at 10:56 PM 11-11-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (TerpDriver)*

How do they expect you to use a ground loop isolator with that part?


----------



## gweedo (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (Enfig Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Enfig Motorsport* »_How do they expect you to use a ground loop isolator with that part?


The GLI is wireed in-line into the harness. Kind of a PITA, but mine sounds great.


----------



## Kayless (Jul 7, 2004)

If you have to use a ground loop isolator on an ipod adaptor it's either defective or a poor design. A ground loop isolator may do an effective job at breaking the ground loop but it'll also severely degrade your signal quality. I'd have them fix the problem or return your money and source one elsewhere.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: anyone own the ipod connector thruogh the cd changer ? (motech)*

I think you can get a ground loop isolator from radio shack and that will solve the problem if you notice any noise.


----------

